
Why Everyone's Leaving YouTube - jolmg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQuE0wfjzf0
======
notinversed
Tying yourself (and your job and income and status) to one company or one
platform for years on end seems like a terrible choice. It doesn't seem to
matter much what the service or platform is: Youtube, Twitch, Airbnb, Uber,
Monsanto, etc... who cares? If you need that platform for your career then
that platform owns you.

Every company is going to cut costs and converge more to the safe mean over
the long term. The history is pretty clear on this. Why would you tie your
whole life to a company and then spend every day complaining about that
company?

~~~
100100010001
If you truly believe that... then you must change jobs every few years. If
not, you’re a hypocrite. So, how long have you been at your current job?

------
jolmg
This video was made by the collaboration of various popular youtube content
creators. It's about how Youtube is applying its rules inconsistently and in
favor of big media corporations. Many say they'll leave Youtube, possibly
moving to LBRY for a decentralized version of Youtube.

